# Communication therapy for a life-ruining communication block



## catfood (Oct 14, 2012)

I am a guy with a social anxiety problem that inhibits my life, to which I set out to find the solution. Well, I succeeded, and the result is a simple communication therapy, that you can do with a friend, but it needs to be done for a long enough time to handle a problem of this magnitude.

I would like to tell you more about it in the hope, that some of you will find it relevant and want to give it a try.

To give you details about my problem, I have been inhibited in communication from childhood, and this has prevented me from getting social: building good friendships and more importantly, getting a girlfriend. I am afraid to express myself freely. The fear of what others might think of me not only forbids me to say what is on my mind, but my creativity regarding communication is blocked too. Among people I don't know, what to say, and I only talk, when they ask me something, and then I answer it shortly. My voice is monotone, and when I talk about a topic, I tell only the boring facts without bringing into emotions.

My purpose in life is to find love, and even when I was 5 years old, I was playing with girls. Up to the age of 10 I had many girlfriends, of which the last one was the most serious. But then she left me, and afterwords I could no longer get a girlfriend. Therefore I never got over this loss.
When I saw girls, I felt a lot of attraction towards them, and not being able to communicate with them imposed an unbearable emotional pain on me.
Already in the early years I felt, that I couldn't live like this, which later became serious suicide thoughts.

When someone loses the love of his/her life, it ruins life, isn't it? Still, one can find another partner, who can make up for the loss to some degree, and they can live in moderate happiness for the rest of their lives. But what if one cannot anymore get a partner? Then there is nothing to live for. This is not a problem, you come across every day. This is a condition that is impossible to live with.

From the age of 13 I was studying different mental approaches to find the solution, and when at 24 I realized, no one has it, I was about to die, and this was the point, when I started to develop the solution myself. On the way I discovered fundamental knowledge; guidelines that are necessary to make up a communication therapy intended to handle a blocked ability.
It took me 7 months find the right method, and since then I have been doing it for 450 hours through 148 days. If you are looking for a miracle cure that will solve your problem in a few minutes, I have to disappoint you. But if you are willing to gain a well-structured understanding, and work at it persistently, you will eventually get there. No matter, how much time it takes, it is better worth than committing suicide or just living miserably for the rest of your life.
I spent the last 3 months in the USA, working together with a guy, who has an obsessive compulsive staring disorder, and it was absolutely a good progress for both of us, but we haven't finished, and now I need to wait another 3 months to get back there. For this period I am looking for a partner, I could continue my therapy intensively with.

Before I share the knowledge, first let me know, if you are interested to hear more.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Why don't you just share the knowledge? You started out here so well. Or is it something you're trying to sell? Or do you only want to share it with potential partners? 

My point is you can share more without asking if you want. It's up to you, and you can write anything here. It will probably help others to know what was so helpful to you--that's a lot of the point of this website in my opinion. What you've said so far sounds really interesting!


----------



## catfood (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay, here it is: http://www.flavonmax.dk/therapy/
Any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

up , just commenting so i can find it later.
i will definitively read it when am back hoping it is something new.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting read. I had an idea very similar to this (if I understand this correctly).

When you say "run the command" do you just have the other person repeat the phrase over and over until you run out of stuff to say? I think I understand the theory, but the actual execution I'm not so sure about.


----------



## catfood (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, your operator gives you the command again and again - but you never run out of stuff to say.
Depending on the command, you might not have to say anything at all.
I imagine, that someone, who is stuttering, would have a command like "Tell me something.", but "Think of something..." or "Look at me." doesn't require a verbal response.
You run your command, until either:
- Your problem is solved
- You realize something that enables you to modify the command, so it will be more targeted.
- You realize, it is incorrect, and you need to look for the right command.


----------

